# Newbie To Electric Watches



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am a newcomer to electric watches even though I have been collecting mechanical watches for some time, I always thought that we went from mechanical to quartz until I found the electric watch site.

I do not own any yet as they are relatively scarce compared to mechanical, perhaps they are listed on sites as quartz?

Anyway are there any models to look out for? are they found in steel cases and are batteries still available not forgetting reliability which should I look out for and what sort of prices are we looking at?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stefano34 said:


> Anyway are there any models to look out for? are they found in steel cases and are batteries still available not forgetting reliability which should I look out for and what sort of prices are we looking at?


Too many questions there....and too many combinations of answers




There many different types of movements: balance wheel, tuning fork, pure electric, electronic, etc etc

They are found in all case materials: steel, solid gold, gold filled, rolled gold, gold plate, gold capped, white gold etc

Modern batteries will fit

Prices start at $10 and go up to.....no limit for the right watch


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats what I was afraid of...too much choice now all I have to do is find a Buren Electric with the 'lightening' batons for a tenner!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stefano34 said:


> now all I have to do is find a Buren Electric with the 'lightening' batons for a tenner!


Join the queue.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The *BACK* of the queue! :yes:









You could pick up a Timex Electric for not too much, that would give you a flavour for less than a twenty spot. Search for "timex electric" or "timex dynabeat" on a certain well known auction site. Many of these will start up with a new battery (cell) and a gentle "circular" shake, but will of course perform much better with a proper clean and service from the likes of Paul (Silverhawk). :yes:

Have a think on it! It's a quick start into Electrics, I have a dozen or so, all different dials, all good timekeepers, and as usual with Timex, vastly under-rated!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I like this Forum! :man_in_love:

A few reply and you can think to understand already something of electric horologery! :lookaround:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

"Horologery" - I like that!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> "Horologery" - I like that!


Ah, ok: it's an italianism :lol:

Maybe "watchmaking" is better? :hi:


----------

